
Why the Controversial Airbnb Ads Might Be a Work of Marketing Genius - acrylickinger
https://medium.com/@jhreha/why-the-tone-deaf-airbnb-ads-might-be-a-work-of-marketing-genius-84d6693dfbee?source=tw-444597d4f7be-1445817852403
======
ReadingInBed
I really enjoyed the post and the idea of proposing alternate theories, but it
doesn't discuss the mentality of those without a strong opinion of Airbnb. I
assume that people who are fairly neutral will see their social networks
express a negative opinion and internalize the negative opinion. The biggest
impact isn't the people who read this 50 times rather the people who vaguely
associate Airbnb with being out of touch and negative.

